# Great view at first light



## Liquid nails (Apr 2, 2022)

Not sure what planet the forecaster was calling for 5-10mph winds on but we had a great day. Lots of boats on the road at 5am this morning. I came to a stop sign and asked my son “do I have it?”, he said “daddy here comes a funeral”.  10-12 boats in a row. I jumped in right behind them. ?

Let’s see some pics.


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice! Hopefully next Sunday morning I can jump in this thread with ya! Gonna run some noodles Hopefully Saturday night.


----------



## antharper (Apr 2, 2022)

Was a little foggy where I was at !


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 2, 2022)

Last light from the dock this pm


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 3, 2022)

Been a long time since I started the day on the water. Always loved to Topwater fish right at daylight. Thanks for sharing?


----------



## ryork (Apr 3, 2022)

One day last week


----------



## buckbull (Apr 3, 2022)

The sky God painted last week on Lake Lanier


----------



## sleepr71 (Apr 3, 2022)

Wow! ??


----------



## klerchkatcher (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 3, 2022)

klerchkatcher said:


> View attachment 1144195View attachment 1144196View attachment 1144197



Awesome!


----------



## klerchkatcher (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Apr 3, 2022)

Varner. Few evenings ago. Varner is so clear, looks like bathtub water except very little mud in the creek on the upper end and that's only after a heavy rain.

I love to fish Varner. ?


----------



## klerchkatcher (Apr 3, 2022)

ryork said:


> Awesome!


Thanks


----------



## klerchkatcher (Apr 3, 2022)

a couple more pics


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 3, 2022)

What an amazing bunch of photos. thanks for sharing these everyone. Loved 'em all.


----------



## klerchkatcher (Apr 3, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Varner. Few evenings ago. Varner is so clear, looks like bathtub water except very little mud in the creek on the upper end and that's only after a heavy rain.
> 
> I love to fish Varner. ?View attachment 1144200


----------



## dang (Apr 3, 2022)

Ohh I like this’n…I’m in


----------



## dang (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## dsweat (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Apr 3, 2022)

Doesn’t compare to some of those above, Ringer at West Point a couple weeks ago


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 3, 2022)

Great pics guys. There’s just something magical about being on the water and the sun coming up. Good stuff. 

I’ll snap another pic this Saturday.


----------



## ryork (Apr 3, 2022)

Our little slice of heaven


----------



## dang (Apr 3, 2022)

Liquid nails said:


> Great pics guys. There’s just something magical about being on the water and the sun coming up. Good stuff.
> 
> I’ll snap another pic this Saturday.


Agreed! Let’s keep this one goin all summer!


----------



## ryork (Apr 3, 2022)

Snake Creek Retention Pond… uh I mean Park about a week apart late Sept early Oct last year


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2022)

My favorite sunrise pic. I took this years ago at Eufaula.


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 3, 2022)

Lanier a week ago


----------



## fatback (Apr 3, 2022)

Lake Seminole last spring


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Not a sunset or sunrise pic but thought it was pretty neat. Caught this ole girl napping in a cove over on West Point yesterday evening just south of Pyne mega ramp.


----------



## waderjon (Apr 4, 2022)

Great pics in this thread.


----------



## dang (Apr 4, 2022)

Last light tonight up the hooch


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 4, 2022)

Great pics guys ??


----------



## Randy52 (Apr 5, 2022)

A few weeks ago at Hard Labor Reservoir.


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## littlejon (Apr 9, 2022)

Couple years ago


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 9, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Varner. Few evenings ago. Varner is so clear, looks like bathtub water except very little mud in the creek on the upper end and that's only after a heavy rain.
> 
> I love to fish Varner. ?View attachment 1144200


She is like “ sup we going fishing or what ? “ lol cool pic


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2022)

We are blessed to live on a beautiful planet. We forget that too quickly with politics, stress, and making a living. Take a minute to look at the sky now and then.


----------



## twtabb (Apr 9, 2022)

That is DuPont bridge on St. Andrews Bay.


----------



## dsweat (Apr 10, 2022)

twtabb said:


> View attachment 1145651


Fantastic!


----------



## dsweat (Apr 10, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> We are blessed to live on a beautiful planet. We forget that too quickly with politics, stress, and making a living. Take a minute to look at the sky now and then.


Grateful to be a part! What a wonderful world.


----------



## fatback (Apr 10, 2022)

A couple more. I am a sucker for a good sky picture


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 10, 2022)

twtabb said:


> View attachment 1145651


That’s just an incredible pic. Guy alone, soaking something, out there enjoying the outdoors, left all his worries at home, and could prolly care less if he caught something or not, and appears to only have 1 rod (hopefully it’s tied off). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fisherman001 (Apr 10, 2022)

buckbull said:


> The sky God painted last week on Lake LanierView attachment 1144149


Awesome!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 10, 2022)

View on the way to pepper fish


----------



## twtabb (Apr 10, 2022)

Liquid nails said:


> That’s just an incredible pic. Guy alone, soaking something, out there enjoying the outdoors, left all his worries at home, and could prolly care less if he caught something or not, and appears to only have 1 rod (hopefully it’s tied off). Thanks for sharing!



I tell everyone my cell phone has an app that shows your future and this one is my future.
I bet his blood pressure is good and I think what a way to end a day.


----------



## antharper (Apr 11, 2022)

This morning !


----------



## fatback (Apr 11, 2022)

A few more


----------



## antharper (Apr 11, 2022)

This morning


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 11, 2022)

Not first light, but this was yesterday evening on the river above West Point.


----------



## dang (Apr 11, 2022)

Tonight, last light up the hooch. Every time I turned around the sky got prettier.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 11, 2022)

I was just north of you. It was mighty pretty.


----------



## dang (Apr 11, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> I was just north of you. It was mighty pretty. View attachment 1146079


Sure was. I’m still out here. Turned into a beautiful night


----------



## dang (Apr 12, 2022)

Last light up the hooch. Big gizzards dancin on the end of the line


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 12, 2022)

Great pics guys. Can’t wait till Saturday morning. Tight lines?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 12, 2022)

Haven’t gotten any this year yet, but a few from last year. Couple of those are from the Suwannee river where it dumps into the gulf


----------



## dsweat (Apr 13, 2022)

View from work this morning. May have to knock early ?


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 15, 2022)

Hartwell this morning


----------



## dang (Apr 15, 2022)

Last light up the hooch …tonight


----------



## Prouty1343 (Apr 16, 2022)

View from Vann’s Tavern Park a few years ago as I was putting in.


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Dutch (Apr 16, 2022)

Dang them lakes are looking pretty clear for all the rain we have had.

My main lakes are Orange.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 16, 2022)

So muddy the names of Oconee and Sinclair should be changed to mud holes and runoff pond


----------



## Dutch (Apr 16, 2022)

trad bow said:


> So muddy the names of Oconee and Sinclair should be changed to mud holes and runoff pond


Same at Blackshear...drove across the 280 bridge Friday and you could see deer and coon tracks in it.


----------



## dang (Apr 20, 2022)

Last light on the river tonight


----------



## ryork (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 21, 2022)

Sunrise yesterday from our place on Oconee...


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 21, 2022)

Goodness those first light views are great! Too bad you have to get up so early to see them. Elect me president, and I'll move early morning to around noonish.


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 22, 2022)

Rolling out at 3am in the morning. No sleep tonight.


----------



## ryork (Apr 22, 2022)

Liquid nails said:


> Rolling out at 3am in the morning. No sleep tonight.



On the occasion I decide to do such a thing I don’t sleep either.  Ten to fifteen years ago not that big of a deal, now…… I’m useless for a day or three afterwards. I love it while I’m out there, but getting there and “the day after” don’t get any easier!


----------



## dang (Apr 22, 2022)

Liquid nails said:


> Rolling out at 3am in the morning. No sleep tonight.


Samesies. I’ll be patiently awaiting the sunset pics 
Tight lines fellas


----------



## antharper (Apr 23, 2022)

West Point lake , Friday morning .


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 23, 2022)

It’s game time. Tight lines boys?


----------



## dang (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## bfriendly (Apr 23, 2022)

Dusk at the toona……..I do love this place!


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 23, 2022)

Not the best but a 4hr and 10min ride and we fishing.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 23, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1147899View attachment 1147900View attachment 1147901



that top pic was like glass! That's how I like to fish.


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 23, 2022)

Didn't get up.for.sunrise Pic but got this yesterday at sunset on Russel. Life is good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2022)

Not over a lake but way up on a hardwood ridge listening to turkeys gobble.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2022)

Not on the water, but from my porch this morning as the sunrise started cutting through the valley fog:


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not on the water, but from my porch this morning as the sunrise started cutting through the valley fog:
> 
> View attachment 1147938
> 
> ...


----------



## antharper (Apr 24, 2022)

Some kinda beautiful colors this morning


----------



## dang (Apr 24, 2022)

antharper said:


> Some kinda beautiful colors this morning View attachment 1148091


Man that sure is somethin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 24, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not on the water, but from my porch this morning as the sunrise started cutting through the valley fog:
> 
> View attachment 1147938
> 
> View attachment 1147939


looks like heaven to me.

I love the hills and valleys.  Flat land is so boring to me


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 24, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## antharper (Apr 25, 2022)

Another beautiful morning ! Now time to go back to work !


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 30, 2022)

Had to work today. Bummer. This is my favorite first light pic from last year. Savannah river.


----------



## hopper (Apr 30, 2022)

antharper said:


> Another beautiful morning ! Now time to go back to work !View attachment 1148307


I love when the water is that still. Nice shot?


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 30, 2022)

Jocassee Friday


----------



## dang (Apr 30, 2022)

Man……been on the road and not fishin. Be back next Friday. Fully intend to keep this’n goin all summer and into next year. Whatever it takes to get to #2. Here’s one from last year…Lake Lanier sunset. Keep em comin fellas…I gotta live through y’all on the road


----------



## Liquid nails (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice pic dang?


----------



## o2bfishin (May 1, 2022)

Lanier yesterday evening


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2022)

This morning at Lake Blackshear


----------



## dang (May 2, 2022)

Welp. Finally couldn’t take it any longer. Not home till Friday but I’m officially a licensed out of state fisher. Borrowed every bit of gear I could scrounge up from folks at work and were lines in the water. Susquehanna River, Pennsylvania. Tonight.


----------



## o2bfishin (May 3, 2022)

Hartwell this morning but unfortunately not in a boat,  headed out of town for work. Seen fish busting every bridge I've crossed


----------



## Batjack (May 3, 2022)

o2bfishin said:


> Hartwell this morning but unfortunately not in a boat,  headed out of town for work. Seen fish busting every bridge I've crossed  View attachment 1149560


Can't really like this one.. now if you were go'n out of town fish'n...


----------



## o2bfishin (May 3, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Can't really like this one.. now if you were go'n out of town fish'n...


There's two small ponds right next to the hotel. I didn't bring a pole but my son could use another 33 combo and there's an academy close by....


----------



## Liquid nails (May 3, 2022)

o2bfishin said:


> There's two small ponds right next to the hotel. I didn't bring a pole but my son could use another 33 combo and there's an academy close by....



Tell Steve the preacher hello when you walk in the door. Also it appears someone has raided the hook/sinker isle. Better go to Sportsman’s Warehouse.


----------



## LowerAl (May 3, 2022)

West Point campground this weekend


----------



## LowerAl (May 3, 2022)




----------



## LowerAl (May 3, 2022)

Lower Alabama


----------



## LowerAl (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Dustin Pate (May 3, 2022)

West Point last Saturday.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> West Point last Saturday. View attachment 1149628


That screams throw a top water plug!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 3, 2022)




----------



## dsweat (May 5, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1149664


Great photo!
Have really enjoyed this thread. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ryork (May 5, 2022)

Not a pic made on the water, but where my fishing partner and I met up this morning, Roopville First Baptist parking lot.   My home town


----------



## ghadarits (May 6, 2022)

Man oh man I do love to watch the sunrise! Here’s one from a pond near Swainsboro, GA That’s the best time of the day.
Great thread!


----------



## oldfella1962 (May 6, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> looks like heaven to me.
> 
> I love the hills and valleys.  Flat land is so boring to me



So I'm guessing Kansas or Nebraska are not your cup of tea?


----------



## dang (May 7, 2022)

Beautiful morning. Tight lines fellas


----------



## Liquid nails (May 7, 2022)

It is a beautiful morning!


----------



## deermaster13 (May 7, 2022)

Not sunrise but sunset on broad river. We got back at 5 this morning and I laid down and missed the sunrise.  Pictures of catch tomorrow when I get service again.  Blue cats were on fire.


----------



## dsweat (May 8, 2022)




----------



## dang (May 8, 2022)

Last lite t’nite


----------



## dang (May 8, 2022)

One more from tonight…wife drove on our run back so I was takin pics. She jumped up a couple geese.


----------



## dang (May 10, 2022)

Fillin the bait tank this AM


----------



## dang (May 10, 2022)

Light fading up the river


----------



## hawkeye123 (May 13, 2022)

First light at St Joe Bay this am riding out


----------



## dang (May 14, 2022)

Dreary this morning at first lite.


----------



## Liquid nails (May 14, 2022)

Was a great morning. We put (3) stripes in the 15-20lb range in the boat before 7am. We tripled up with a 15, 16, and a 7lb. Screwed lines up like you’ve never seen. 

Love those stripes!


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 14, 2022)

One of the most viewed videos on my YouTube channels... compilation video of some really nice sunrise and sunset shots from the Florida big bend region, set to a really fitting song.

Lyrics to the song are among my favorite... really speaks to the plight of any and all of us who've done some hard work in our lives.


----------



## dsweat (May 15, 2022)

Going to be a beautiful day!


----------



## dang (May 16, 2022)

Light fading up the river tonite


----------



## marlin (May 17, 2022)

Altamaha yesterday morning.


----------



## dang (May 17, 2022)

Filling the bait tank this AM. Fog steaming off the river.


----------



## marlin (May 17, 2022)

Altamaha again this morning.


----------



## dang (May 17, 2022)

Light fading on what’s probably my last trip up river for the spring. The fish did their part tonight and I did mine. It’ll likely be big water views for the rest of the summer…see you boys on the main lake!


----------



## across the river (May 17, 2022)




----------



## dang (May 20, 2022)

Pretty mornin this AM


----------



## Liquid nails (May 20, 2022)

Not fair for you boys that get to fish during the week. Great pics?


----------



## hawkeye123 (May 20, 2022)

Sunset last pm from my dock


----------



## dang (May 28, 2022)

Back to the big water this mornin. 
Tight lines fellas


----------



## Liquid nails (May 28, 2022)

Last light.


----------



## dang (May 31, 2022)

Last light


----------



## dang (May 31, 2022)

Sorry for the double post, it got purtier


----------



## dsweat (Jun 2, 2022)

Bumb to this thread. First was Monday on the pond. No sunshine but the fog on the pond is always cool.
Second is a repost from a cruise a couple of weeks ago. Different picture. Somewhere a few miles North of Cuba.


----------



## Liquid nails (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## dang (Jun 11, 2022)

Purty mornin


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 12, 2022)

Little Russell last weekend at sunrise while taking the slow ride to the back side...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 14, 2022)

Nothing like a last minute offshore adventure


----------



## the Lackster (Jun 14, 2022)

Last light on oconee Friday night


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 14, 2022)

Delacroix


----------



## deermaster13 (Jun 14, 2022)

Lake Russell  sunset and daybreak.  Took my grandson Saturday evening and set a few noodles out. Just the 2 of us, enjoyed every minute!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 14, 2022)

A few of my favorites


----------



## ryork (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Jun 14, 2022)

And last light this evening


----------



## buckbull (Jun 15, 2022)

A little after first light, but a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Liquid nails (Jun 15, 2022)

Last light from the gulf side of Florida. 


Check out those ski marks on that left reel in the sand. Had my drag a little too tight and she turned the sand spike over and I finally got to it just past my little girl in the water. Whatever it was, was headed for Mexico and broke me off when I had to tighten down the drag from getting spooled. Nerves was toast after that. Managed a nice blacktip and a bunch of pompano.


----------



## marlin (Jun 17, 2022)

Heading down the Altamaha this morning.


----------



## dang (Jun 18, 2022)

Anyone else catch that pretty sky this mornin?


----------



## Liquid nails (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 18, 2022)

One of the many farm ponds in ne ga a month ago. Got a late start. About 7 or 730 am


----------



## LowerAl (Jun 20, 2022)

Almost beat the sun up, Mobile Bay


----------



## across the river (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## nc dawg (Jun 20, 2022)

Headin for the hill..


----------



## Liquid nails (Jun 20, 2022)

Hung a little dusky before the sun went down.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 21, 2022)

This morning


----------



## marlin (Jun 22, 2022)

Altamaha yesterday morning. 8 keeper bass and 4 jack fish.


----------



## dang (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Jun 22, 2022)

Sunrise on Lanier, rods in hand, ready to do some bank fishing DAMAGE.


----------



## antharper (Jun 27, 2022)

West Point this morning


----------



## antharper (Jun 27, 2022)

Produced a few of these


----------



## marlin (Jul 6, 2022)

Crossing St Andrew sound this morning. No fish to speak of but a good day on the water.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jul 9, 2022)

Sunset last pm on my dock was spectacular! Big ugly showed up right after this pic..15lb blue cat!


----------



## ERay1387 (Jul 9, 2022)

Makes waking up early well worth it!


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 10, 2022)

Few from this morn in nega...


----------



## Liquid nails (Jul 15, 2022)

Fixing to get good


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 16, 2022)

dang said:


> View attachment 1159180



GREAT picture! Colors are amazing.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just now getting started in northeast ga near the mountains at a farm pond. God painted another great one....


----------



## pbradley (Jul 18, 2022)

Lanier yesterday morning.


----------



## ryork (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 18, 2022)

West Point one evening last week. Stormed for 2 hours and this was the result at sunset.


----------



## hopper (Jul 18, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> West Point one evening last week. Stormed for 2 hours and this was the result at sunset. View attachment 1164290


My favorite time on the water although I raley experience it these days.
Nice Shot!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 18, 2022)

This is an old one but one of my favorites, sunset tied up to a big AJ.


----------



## fishmonger (Jul 19, 2022)

Loading the rod.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 19, 2022)

fishmonger said:


> Loading the rod.View attachment 1164511



Cool pic! But it looks like something from the "Paranormal Caught on Film" TV show as a "featureless dark human-like shape suddenly appearing on the water!"


----------



## Redbeardless (Jul 19, 2022)

One of my favorites:


----------



## marlin (Jul 19, 2022)

Altamaha this morning.


----------



## Bass105 (Jul 19, 2022)

My contribution.  Early morning surf fishing Hilton Head.


----------



## dsweat (Jul 19, 2022)

oops1 said:


> This is an old one but one of my favorites, sunset tied up to a big AJ.View attachment 1164307


Awesome shot!


----------



## dsweat (Jul 19, 2022)

Bass105 said:


> My contribution.  Early morning surf fishing Hilton Head. View attachment 1164575


Wow!


----------



## dsweat (Jul 19, 2022)

fishmonger said:


> Loading the rod.View attachment 1164511


Great shot!


----------



## Liquid nails (Jul 19, 2022)

Great pic!!


----------



## RustyH (Jul 25, 2022)

Last week (July 2022) in Disenchantment Bay Alaska (Hubbard Glacier), I'll be up here working till end of Sept. so I'll try to get some better shots but that sun comes up way before I do.


----------



## dsweat (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## marlin (Aug 4, 2022)

Another trip on the altamaha yesterday morning.


----------



## Liquid nails (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Liquid nails (Aug 7, 2022)

Last light last night in north GA.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 7, 2022)

Last light approaching the dock Friday evening...


----------



## dsweat (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## across the river (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## hawkeye123 (Aug 21, 2022)

Fri pm catching cats off my dock


----------



## Liquid nails (Aug 23, 2022)

Not the lake but a quick shot pulling out the driveway this morning.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Aug 25, 2022)

Best one Ive seen this year! Live right now


----------



## hawkeye123 (Aug 25, 2022)

So good posted twice!


----------



## LowerAl (Aug 26, 2022)

The famed Battenkill River and Mt Equinox, Manchester, VT. Home of Charles Orvis. Looked a lot like N. GA with more Subarus


----------



## across the river (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Aug 30, 2022)

Buzz bait bite this morning for an hour or so!


----------



## Shadow11 (Sep 1, 2022)

Northeast ga mtns ten minutes ago...


----------



## ryork (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Liquid nails (Sep 24, 2022)

Let’s hang a big one tonight.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 27, 2022)

One from the Forgotten Coast last night….


----------



## Liquid nails (Sep 27, 2022)

Nice. 

Who’s gonna post one Saturday morning? I’ll be at the bait shop at 5am and see you boys on the water. ?


----------



## LowerAl (Oct 3, 2022)

Fall break saltwater trip


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 7, 2022)

West Point yesterday evening.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 7, 2022)

Dustin Pate said:


> West Point yesterday evening. View attachment 1181282



Man that is some calm tranquil "topwater" opportunity there!


----------



## Liquid nails (Oct 7, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Liquid nails (Oct 8, 2022)

This was my view this morning. Poor fella got popped by a car and was standing on the yellow line blocking traffic. Little Buck didn’t know what world he was in. Parked the work truck and walked over and walked him like a dog to the side of the road. Helped him get across a fence. Other than a loose antler and a bloody tongue I think he will be ok. Lady yelled at me “don’t touch that thing, he’s gonna hurt you!” Calm down Karen.


----------



## across the river (Oct 8, 2022)

Fishing was pretty slow, but it was worth the trip for the sunrise.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Oct 9, 2022)

Riding out Port St Joe Bay this am


----------



## IKG49 (Oct 9, 2022)

Chimney Creek, Tybee Island, Georgia, USA


----------



## Liquid nails (Oct 9, 2022)

Hope big boy shows up.


----------



## fatback (Oct 10, 2022)




----------

